# Day before H4H 17th October



## Papas1982 (Jan 25, 2022)

Afternoon all.

As Rich as said. It seems to be getting tougher and tougher to find a course for this. 2022 seemed to have most too courses booked up early.

That being said, I've managed to secure upto 60 spots at Stoneham. Frequently in the England Top 100 and I believe at the end of some major work with on course changes.

Day to include golf and a Bacon roll, at a ever so slightly reduced rate of £86. So, for ease, Will make it £90 to include prizes.

Deposit (refundable up until 1st October), paid by 1st March, £30.
2nd payment. 1st July. £30. 
Final Balance 1st October. £30. 

First tee approx 1030am depending on numbers.

So, as always. Names below.


1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich

Good work Dave, thank you.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger 
9. PNWokingham


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham 
10. Dando


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2022)

]1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks


----------



## Cake (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1 
15. Homer


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Homer
16. Paperboy


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Homer
16. Paperboy 
17. Whereditgo


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Homer
16. Paperboy
17. Whereditgo
18. Grizzly


----------



## sam85 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Homer
16. Paperboy
17. Whereditgo
18. Grizzly
19. Sam85


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2022)

sam85 said:



			1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but not sure finances or logisitics will allow both anymore


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Homer
16. Paperboy
17. Whereditgo
18. Grizzly
19. Sam85
20. SwingsitlikeHogan


----------



## Cake (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan

Redone as noticed Homer had been added back in by cross-posting.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 25, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6 
26. Homer

Back in the game thanks to a tickle on the Euromillions last night. That's been tucked away for this plus my hotel overnight


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1


----------



## DaveR (Jan 26, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Back in the game thanks to a tickle on the Euromillions last night. That's been tucked away for this plus my hotel overnight
		
Click to expand...

Is there enough left over to buy the boys a beer during the post match bantz?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Is there enough left over to buy the boys a beer during the post match bantz? 

Click to expand...

Have to wait and see. Not enough for new irons or even MyJoys


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 26, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 26, 2022)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
		
Click to expand...

Gordon does Stoneham!! 🤣


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 26, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Afternoon all.

As Rich as said. It seems to be getting tougher and tougher to find a course for this. 2022 seemed to have most too courses booked up early.

That being said, I've managed to secure upto 60 spots at Stoneham. Frequently in the England Top 100 and I believe at the end of some major work with on course changes.

Day to include golf and a Bacon roll, at a ever so slightly reduced rate of £86. So, for ease, Will make it £90 to include prizes.

Deposit (refundable up until 1st October), paid by 1st March, £30.
2nd payment. 1st July. £30.
Final Balance 1st October. £30.

First tee approx 1030am depending on numbers.

So, as always. Names below.

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 26, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 27, 2022)

I played stoneham last oct. It was very good. The changes they have made have improved it l. Add me in 👍


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 27, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 27, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort 
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 28, 2022)

Have just spoken to the club after quite a good start to the update and they've basically given us the day. 

So numbers can go as high as 96. 

So this is now open to forum members, guests and anyone not attending H4H


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
37. Orikoru

Why not eh? Cheers.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 29, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
37. Orikoru
38. Pokerjoke


----------



## paddyc (Jan 30, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
37. Orikoru
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 1, 2022)

Keen but may struggle to get the day off work... Will report back soon!


----------



## dufferman (Feb 6, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
37. Orikoru
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
40. Dufferman


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2022)

Very sorry to say I can no longer make this. 



1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
*37*. 
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
40. Dufferman


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2022)

Thanks to the select few who have paid deposits (or more already).

Come on people. Let's not leave me having to start chasing people for the next 7 months .......

Dave


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 1, 2022)

Can you PM me your bank details 
👍


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Thanks to the select few who have paid deposits (or more already).

Come on people. Let's not leave me having to start chasing people for the next 7 months .......

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Can I have your bank details or PayPal address 
Sorry must have deleted


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 4, 2022)

All paid


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 23, 2022)

Apologies Nick, I forgot about this.


----------



## Dando (Mar 23, 2022)

Dave,

can I go on a reserve list as I am not sure if my shoulder will cope with 2 games in 2 days.

even if I don't play i will travel day that morning to laugh at people  have stroll round the course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

Can you take me out of this please. No longer able to attend


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 27, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Thanks to the select few who have paid deposits (or more already).

Come on people. Let's not leave me having to start chasing people for the next 7 months .......

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Deposit paid mate, apologies for delay


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 28, 2022)

Apologies for the delay but I've just paid the £30 deposit. 

Account ending 9278, is that correct?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 29, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
*37*. mikejohnchapman
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
40. Dufferman[/QUOTE]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2022)

Apologies - but going to have to drop out of this one...


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 7, 2022)

mikejohnchapman said:



			1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. Whereditgo +1
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
*37*. mikejohnchapman
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
40. Dufferman
		
Click to expand...

I have a guest attending the main event, so I have taken the liberty of putting him into the slot previously reserved by SWILH.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2022)

Good afternoon all. 

Currently I've had approx 25 payments of varying amounts. 

For future payments. Could you please mention your username in the payment because I haven't met you all, and even those I have, most have been after several pints so you're simply in my brain as mate or fella!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Dando (Apr 25, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Good afternoon all. 

Currently I've had approx 25 payments of varying amounts. 

For future payments. Could you please mention your username in the payment because I haven't met you all, and even those I have, most have been after several pints so you're simply in my brain as mate or fella!

Much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

95% certain I’ll be hacking my way around here with you guys.

I have a friend interested and he’ll confirm in the next week or so once he’s started his new job


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 29, 2022)

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Homer
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
*37*. mikejohnchapman
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
40. Dufferman
41. AddisonRoad (my guest K David)


----------



## Matty6 (May 1, 2022)

Sorry, but need to pull out. Work commitments have scuppered yet another H4H.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 1, 2022)

I may be able to replace @Matty6 - will let you know by Wednesday night.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 8, 2022)

My apologies - I have not been able to reply this week as my grandson has been in hospital. So unable to sort out details. 

If a space is available  when I can, I will come back to you.


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2022)

Bigfoot said:



			My apologies - I have not been able to reply this week as my grandson has been in hospital. So unable to sort out details. 

If a space is available  when I can, I will come back to you.
		
Click to expand...

I hope all is ok


----------



## Bigfoot (May 8, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I hope all is ok
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your concern. Hopefully OK now after five days in hospital on antibiotics.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 9, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Good afternoon all.

Currently I've had approx 25 payments of varying amounts.

For future payments. Could you please mention your username in the payment because I haven't met you all, and even those I have, most have been after several pints so you're simply in my brain as mate or fella!

Much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed that Homer had been added back in where I had put my guest  I have amended the list again as I don't think Homer is attending?

Will have a look later and see where I am with payments

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Whereditgo + 1
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
37. Orikoru
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
40. Dufferman


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			I noticed that Homer had been added back in where I had put my guest  I have amended the list again as I don't think Homer is attending?

Will have a look later and see where I am with payments

1. Papas1982
2. Nick Papas
3.SteveW86
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Pieman
6. Blue in Munich
7. Need_my_wedge
8. Fragger
9. PNWokingham
10. Dando
11. Oddsocks
12. Cake
13. Old Skier
14. Old Skier +1
15. Paperboy
16. Whereditgo
17. Grizzly
18. Sam85
19. SwingsitlikeHogan
20. GG26
21. DeanoMK
22. Stu_C
23. Duffers
24. Swingalot
25. Matty6
26. Whereditgo + 1
27. Drive4Show
28. Drive4Show + 1
29. Topoftheflop (Drive4Show’s 2nd date) 😘
30. Radbourne2010
31. Lilyhawk
32. FELL75
33. FELL75+1
34. Leftitshort
35. Swinger
36. Shamalangabigdingdong
37. Orikoru
38. Pokerjoke
39. PaddyC
40. Dufferman
		
Click to expand...

You've definitely quoted the wrong list as I took myself off this one.


----------



## Leftitshort (May 9, 2022)

As with HFH I can no longer play. Please keep the money paid so far as a HFH donation


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			As with HFH I can no longer play. Please keep the money paid so far as a HFH donation
		
Click to expand...

Very generous gesture, sorry you can't join us.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2022)

Stoneham looking lovely today


----------



## Old Skier (May 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Stoneham looking lovely today
View attachment 42587
View attachment 42588
View attachment 42589

Click to expand...

I like having an option of which flag you can go for


----------



## DeanoMK (May 14, 2022)

That driving range looks immense!


----------



## SteveW86 (May 14, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			That driving range looks immense!
		
Click to expand...

It really is. There’s 7 indoor bays to the right and also a full indoor studio too. Each bay also has trackman range.


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			That driving range looks immense!
		
Click to expand...

More importantly, what’s the car park like?


----------



## richart (May 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			More importantly, what’s the car park like?
		
Click to expand...

Guest car park requires a number 78 bus.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 14, 2022)

richart said:



			Guest car park requires a number 78 bus.

Click to expand...

Guest car park doesn’t exist at the minute. It’s been taken over with all of the work going on, but should be back in place soon.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 3, 2022)

Second payment due for those paying the instalments. 

A mate at my gaff played Stoneham last month, said it was in great nick and was a good track, enjoyed playing there.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 3, 2022)

Ah crap, just checked and i forgot to pay mine. Apologies Dave, the full amount is winging its way to you now. 

And yes, i know Im not doing great right now!


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 4, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Second payment due for those paying the instalments.

A mate at my gaff played Stoneham last month, said it was in great nick and was a good track, enjoyed playing there.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the reminder. 

@Papas1982 just sent the next £30 👍🏻


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 5, 2022)

Papas, I’ve sent a few messages , can you send me the bank details so I can pay in full


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 5, 2022)

Does anyone know what's happening with this event?


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 5, 2022)

still going ahead as far as I'm aware, just dont think Dave comes on here that much atm.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 16, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Good afternoon all.

Currently I've had approx 25 payments of varying amounts.

For future payments. Could you please mention your username in the payment because I haven't met you all, and even those I have, most have been after several pints so you're simply in my brain as mate or fella!

Much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave,

Can I add a guest to the list? His name is Andy Sumner & he's playing in H4H Day at Hayling the day after. Let me know what I owe & I'll pay for him at the same time. 
Cheers!

Mark


----------



## DPapas1982 (Aug 16, 2022)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Dave,

Can I add a guest to the list? His name is Andy Sumner & he's playing in H4H Day at Hayling the day after. Let me know what I owe & I'll pay for him at the same time.
Cheers!

Mark
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mark. 
Thats cool. 

Have had email corrupted and it was linked to this and my excel, which had all payments (Nightmare). 

I will attempt to go through my bank transactions and work out everyone’s state of play. 
if you can dm me where you paid from i can check the bank.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## DPapas1982 (Aug 16, 2022)

would appear I have a list form April……

im will be trying to get all details together tonight. But might be sorted by weekend. If anyone recalls what they’ve paid. Feel free to nudge me and I’ll cross reference bank.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2022)

Francesca Dillon is my wife so I’ve paid 
Cheers


----------



## GG26 (Aug 16, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Francesca Dillon is my wife so I’ve paid
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Don’t believe him, that’s my wife 😀


----------



## DPapas1982 (Aug 16, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Francesca Dillon is my wife so I’ve paid
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

cheers mate.
will change to your name on my excel.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 17, 2022)

P Medley is me.......I have paid £30 on 23rd March and another £30 on 12th May


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 17, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## DPapas1982 (Aug 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			PM sent
		
Click to expand...

To my old account maybe?

like I said. No access


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 17, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			To my old account maybe?

like I said. No access 

Click to expand...

Oops, misread that new one on its way


----------



## sam85 (Aug 17, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



View attachment 43904

Click to expand...

I’m Sam Black, apologies can’t actually make this now 😞 . Please keep my deposit if needed otherwise please pass on to H4H. Thanks for organising


----------



## DPapas1982 (Aug 17, 2022)

Right folks. Having checked bank I believe this is all payments. Could anyone who has paid via PayPal Dm me.
also confirm if real name is on this list and not username.
thanks. 
dave


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 17, 2022)

Oakley, #31 is my 2nd payment, is £60 total 👍🏻


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 20, 2022)

I paid my 2nd payment on 11th July - £90 paid in total.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Sep 11, 2022)

Evening all, latest payments below. A few people yet to pay At All. if not interested anymore. Please let me know.

Davidk 30
Drive4show 30
drive4show+1 30
Liverpoolphil 30
nick roddis 30
swingalot 30
paperboy 45
Pieman 90
anitherdouble 55
chaulkin 60
deanomk 60
gg26 60
fell75 60
Fell75+1 60
mikechapman 60
needmywedge 90
wherediditgo 60
Lilyhawk 70
blueinMunich 90
cake 90
nickpapas 90
papas1982 90
old skier 90
old skier+1 90
fragger 90
pnwokingham 90
pokerjoke 90
stevew 90
craig 90
dufferman 90
Radbourne 90
dando
grizzly
leftotshort
matty6
oddsocks
shamalandanding


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hi Dave,

I've dropped you a DM. My mate Andy Sumner is keen to play in this event before H4H. Can you add him to the list? If so, I will pay the £90 for both us us once the bank account has been confirmed. 
Cheers!
Mark


----------



## GG26 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hi Dave,  you have missed me off of the latest list - I am on the previous one.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Sep 12, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Hi Dave,  you have missed me off of the latest list - I am on the previous one.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2022)

Dave, when is the latest I can confirm and pay


----------



## DPapas1982 (Sep 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Dave, when is the latest I can confirm and pay
		
Click to expand...

I aI’m to give the club a months notice. But will check what terms they want a let you know if shorter.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 12, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			I aI’m to give the club a months notice. But will check what terms they want a let you know if shorter.
		
Click to expand...

@SwingsitlikeHogan withdrew #53


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 13, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Evening all, latest payments below. A few people yet to pay At All. if not interested anymore. Please let me know.

needmywedge 90
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, much as I'd like to be fully paid up, I still have a final payment of £30 due on 1st October


----------



## JamesR (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi Dave
Can you add me and my guest (Andrew home). Preferably for a later tee-time, as we'll be travelling down from Derby.
Also, can you let me have your bank details?
Cheers


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2022)

@DPapas1982 - £180 paid for me and my guest


----------



## DPapas1982 (Sep 22, 2022)

Morning all. 

I shall be arranging the draw very shortly. 

Can anyone who is travelling either from afar or with someone let me know so I can try to accommodate everyone. 

Tah


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 22, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Morning all.

I shall be arranging the draw very shortly.

Can anyone who is travelling either from afar or with someone let me know so I can try to accommodate everyone.

Tah
		
Click to expand...

Can do early if you like as I’m stopping overnight in Mere on the way but whatever suits.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Morning all.

I shall be arranging the draw very shortly.

Can anyone who is travelling either from afar or with someone let me know so I can try to accommodate everyone.

Tah
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

can i sort put payment on Monday please mate?


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 22, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Morning all.

I shall be arranging the draw very shortly.

Can anyone who is travelling either from afar or with someone let me know so I can try to accommodate everyone.

Tah
		
Click to expand...

Dave, if you need any help sorting cards in the morning let me know, Im local and know the guys in the shop so can help out where needed.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Dave, if you need any help sorting cards in the morning let me know, Im local and know the guys in the shop so can help out where needed.
		
Click to expand...

someone wants a decent group!


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			someone wants a decent group! 

Click to expand...


doesnt everyone?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 22, 2022)

Just saw it pop up that it’s just been awarded top 60… it was at this point I remember I still hadn’t paid.  

Payment will be over shortly.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Sep 22, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just saw it pop up that it’s just been awarded top 60… it was at this point I remember I still hadn’t paid. 

Payment will be over shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see. 

Play when we are good enough for ya 😜


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 22, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Oh I see. 

Play when we are good enough for ya 😜
		
Click to expand...

So sorry for delay, s*** going on doesn’t even skim it, but still no excuse.

Ps,  I’d already checked the course prior to putting my name down 😉

All paid.


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2022)

hi dave,

I am going to drop out of this as i am struggling with things at the moment so will drive down for the main event.

Sorry mate,

James


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 30, 2022)

Just sent you the remaining £30 so I'm all paid up now 👍🏻


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 1, 2022)

Evening all.

Still a few payments to come in (I believe). Tee times Below.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 1, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Evening all.

Still a few payments to come in (I believe). Tee times Below.

View attachment 44622

Click to expand...

Thanks for organising Dave.


----------



## IanM (Oct 1, 2022)

Crikey... that's a "Rouges Gallery" all right!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 1, 2022)

Just made final payment Dave. Thanks.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 2, 2022)

Cheers @Papas1982 ideal.


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 2, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Evening all.

Still a few payments to come in (I believe). Tee times Below.

View attachment 44622

Click to expand...

Balance paid. Cheers, Dave


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 2, 2022)

Good work dave, just checking the times on the sheet are correct as the initial post was 10.30?


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 2, 2022)

It is indeed. 

We had earlier start as was expecting to have a few more starters....


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 3, 2022)

By the sounds of it you are all in for a treat at Stoneham. I played a match away at Broadstone last Friday and the guy I played against had recently played at Stoneham. He couldn’t say enough good things about the place, and that was from a 1 handicap Broadstone member. I’ve not been to Stoneham for 3 or 4 years and it was good then.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 3, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			By the sounds of it you are all in for a treat at Stoneham. I played a match away at Broadstone last Friday and the guy I played against had recently played at Stoneham. He couldn’t say enough good things about the place, and that was from a 1 handicap Broadstone member. I’ve not been to Stoneham for 3 or 4 years and it was good then.
		
Click to expand...

The course is quality atm, went and watched a bit of the clutch tour event there last week and it’s in great condition.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi guys.

I have just this morning found out that the course is having their greens treated this weekend. Whilst they’ll of had a week to settle so Should be ok I wanted to let everyone know. Added to that, they will also have two temps when we visit. 

Ive informed the club I’d get back to them by Friday. i have mentioned reduced gf etc, but no info that at. Thoughts From all please?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2022)

Most have unfortunately booked accommodation.
I would 100% expect a reduction in GF
Having been playing on poor greens lately because of treatment (that has to be done) it’s starting to grate.
2 temps I’m sure we can live with.
I would look to get £20 reduction.
As always Dave organising an event is difficult,you can only do your best.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2022)

If any drop outs then let me know! Might be able to sort something with work to get the day off and come down early with the old man! Would need 2 spots though!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2022)

Ok I’ve just rang the club and spoke to a girl called Georgie who told me they are doing the treatment this week.
She says the full course would be on main greens the week we are there(I would get that confirmed,if they do have some temps it’s a bargaining tool.
She says the greens will be fine just not as good as they have been.
By the way I didn’t tell her I was playing just that I was thinking of visiting that week and heard from a friend.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The course is quality atm, went and watched a bit of the clutch tour event there last week and it’s in great condition.
		
Click to expand...


This comment has aged well


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 4, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok I’ve just rang the club and spoke to a girl called Georgie who told me they are doing the treatment this week.
She says the full course would be on main greens the week we are there(I would get that confirmed,if they do have some temps it’s a bargaining tool.
She says the greens will be fine just not as good as they have been.
By the way I didn’t tell her I was playing just that I was thinking of visiting that week and heard from a friend.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that was Georgie in the pro shop?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm guessing that was Georgie in the pro shop?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I presume as I don’t know her.
But she has made assurances there are no temps


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 4, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes I presume as I don’t know her.
But she has made assurances there are no temps
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope so, hopefully they respond to Dave nice and quickly


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2022)

Any reduction and refund I would be happy to pass on as a donation to the cause.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Any reduction and refund I would be happy to pass on as a donation to the cause.
		
Click to expand...

They have a strict no PCT policy mate 🤣


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 4, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Hi guys.

I have just this morning found out that the course is having their greens treated this weekend. Whilst they’ll of had a week to settle so Should be ok I wanted to let everyone know. Added to that, they will also have two temps when we visit.

Ive informed the club I’d get back to them by Friday. i have mentioned reduced gf etc, but no info that at. Thoughts From all please?
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to play the course either way.


----------



## AddisonRoad (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm Craig's guest - more than happy to play course regardless of condition


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 4, 2022)

Autumn golf - happy to play and hope for the best. If they want to make a gesture, then a free drink before or after?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 5, 2022)

Balance paid.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 5, 2022)

Not sure why they would have any temporary  greens at this time of year and it is  still  pretty dry!?  For what is quite a sizable  green fee for in the middle of October  (not the high season), imo there should be some offer of a reduction or something  else to compensate  I understand  greens have to be treated and hopefully  this won't affect their quality  too much but temps are a different  matter.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 5, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Not sure why they would have any temporary  greens at this time of year and it is  still  pretty dry!?  For what is quite a sizable  green fee for in the middle of October  (not the high season), imo there should be some offer of a reduction or something  else to compensate  I understand  greens have to be treated and hopefully  this won't affect their quality  too much but temps are a different  matter.
		
Click to expand...

The supposed two temp greens because of work that is being done to 2 of the greens. Though it seems to be unconfirmed that that’s actually the case. Dave is still waiting to hear back.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 6, 2022)

Have been promised a call back today. As soon as I have an update I will post here.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 7, 2022)

So…….

I had the call and it’s not great.

2 holes WILL be on temps. No discount. 
will only offer a starter pack (ball marker, pitch repairer, few tees and a ball), plus complimentary use of range for all prior to their round.

it’s not ideal and I made it clear we aren’t impressed, especially as i Never got told by them of the issues. Have made it clear we may have drop outs. But need to confirm numbers Monday. So can any not wanting to play please let me know. 

Have moved tee off a little earlier 1030 so that the last groups aren’t running around before sunset, but will confirm tee times once I have final numbets.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm still in Dave.

Can only imagine how frustrating it is when something like this happens, so thank you for your efforts.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 7, 2022)

Me & Andrew are happy to play, but tee time is the only problem for us as we're travelling down that morning. Can you let me know what the last time will be, so we can confirm?


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 7, 2022)

I can keep you later if preferred. So as per the earlier one.
But we are only going off approx 30 mins earlier. Not a massive re jig


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 7, 2022)

I’m still ok for this
Bummer though


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 7, 2022)

Still fine by me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2022)

I will have a refund
I will drive down for HFH on the day


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 7, 2022)

I am all good Dave. Thanks for all the work organising. Notbolayed the course so happy to see it and lose a few balls


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 7, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I will have a refund
I will drive down for HFH on the day
		
Click to expand...

If you drop me a message saying how paid, I'll pop it back same way.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 7, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			If you drop me a message saying how paid, I'll pop it back same way.
		
Click to expand...

Brown envelope at the H4H day


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 7, 2022)

Dave, appreciate the hassle this is causing, so thanks for persisting. Me and my +1 are still keen. Cheers


----------



## GG26 (Oct 7, 2022)

Annoying, but I am still going to play.

Thanks for all the work in sorting this Dave


----------



## paddyc (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm still OK with playing Dave cheers


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 8, 2022)

2 temps is better than the 18 we had when we arrived at Belle Dunes last week. It’s already paid, day off booked….. I’m still in.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 8, 2022)

It’s paid up so I’m in, fully appreciate your frustration.

Can we blag an egg upgrade to the bacon roll


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 10, 2022)

Still ok by me.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



View attachment 44622

Click to expand...

Hi Dave, do we have revised groupings/ tee times? thanks.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Hi Dave, do we have revised groupings/ tee times? thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Will be posted this evening fella


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 12, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Will be posted this evening fella
		
Click to expand...

If you could include the meeting times etc it would be great 👍


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

Evening all. Final proceedings now arranged. A slight remit on times. For most it’s simply 30 mins earlier. But after a few withdrawals and an additional plus 1. There are few changes. So take a second look.

Golf will start at 11am. With the range being available (with a free token) from 0930. Bacon rolls to be ready as of 0900. 
nearest the pins on all par 3’s. can the last group make a rough note of proximity on each winning one as 2 bottles of wine will be going to the closest two winners.
Stableford of the yellows will be the course for the day.

I will have the cards on hand fron 0930 for everyone. I’m not out last, if you arrive after 1130. Grab your own as I’ll be having a very much needed practice. Those who have me on myeg will know why!


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 13, 2022)

Weather dependant, me & Steve are in a buggy so shouldn’t be a holding problem just so I can get to the bar early obviously, nothing to do with age.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			If you could include the meeting times etc it would be great 👍
		
Click to expand...

do you want him to wipe your backside as well?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			do you want him to wipe your backside as well?
		
Click to expand...

Only if he has soft hands.  I only asked as there had been a mention of a few different times


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 13, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Evening all. Final proceedings now arranged. A slight remit on times. For most it’s simply 30 mins earlier. But after a few withdrawals and an additional plus 1. There are few changes. So take a second look.

Golf will start at 11am. With the range being available (with a free token) from 0930. Bacon rolls to be ready as of 0900.
nearest the pins on all par 3’s. can the last group make a rough note of proximity on each winning one as 2 bottles of wine will be going to the closest two winners.
Stableford of the yellows will be the course for the day.

I will have the cards on hand fron 0930 for everyone. I’m not out last, if you arrive after 1130. Grab your own as I’ll be having a very much needed practice. Those who have me on myeg will know why!
		
Click to expand...

Was aiming to get there about 11:00 as am last out. Quick question for us late starters - are the bacon rolls being made as we arrive, or do we all need to get there at 09:00 for a fresh roll?


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was aiming to get there about 11:00 as am last out. Quick question for us late starters - are the bacon rolls being made as we arrive, or do we all need to get there at 09:00 for a fresh roll?
		
Click to expand...

Have a call this afternoon. So will let you know. 

I agree it would be peculiar to put em all out at same time. So will let ya know 👍


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 14, 2022)

Hi guys. 

Ever so small tweak. Bacon rolls all being served up from 10am til approx 11am.
Have also got us a £200 reduction. My thoughts were to simply put half in as prizes and the other half for H4H. Unless anyone would particularly like their share back.

Putting it on here so as to obviously guilt trip any who may consider option two. 😁


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 14, 2022)

I’m happy with the majority, would have no issue with the £200 going into the H4H fund as a donation either


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2022)

Good of them to acknowledge and make a gesture, happy to go with the flow, but maybe add a token prize for “most golf” as it’s the only one I stand a chance on 😂😂


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 14, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Hi guys.

Ever so small tweak. Bacon rolls all being served up from 10am til approx 11am.
Have also got us a £200 reduction. My thoughts were to simply put half in as prizes and the other half for H4H. Unless anyone would particularly like their share back.

Putting it on here so as to obviously guilt trip any who may consider option two. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Your in charge, your choice.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 14, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good of them to acknowledge and make a gesture, happy to go with the flow, but maybe add a token prize for “most golf” as it’s the only one I stand a chance on 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Already got that covered due to my recent form!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Already got that covered due to my recent form!
		
Click to expand...

Aha some competition, sweet 👍😂


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 14, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Hi guys.

Ever so small tweak. Bacon rolls all being served up from 10am til approx 11am.
Have also got us a £200 reduction. My thoughts were to simply put half in as prizes and the other half for H4H. Unless anyone would particularly like their share back.

Putting it on here so as to obviously guilt trip any who may consider option two. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, thank you Dave.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 14, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Hi guys.

Ever so small tweak. Bacon rolls all being served up from 10am til approx 11am.
Have also got us a £200 reduction. My thoughts were to simply put half in as prizes and the other half for H4H. Unless anyone would particularly like their share back.

Putting it on here so as to obviously guilt trip any who may consider option two. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Look, I'm not winning any prizes, unless you have one for most incompetent golfer, so take this with a pinch of salt if you wish but...

Give it all to the charity.  Maybe sponsor one of the tees that have not been taken.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 15, 2022)

Is anyone playing at Stoneham who will be driving past Byfleet on the way down on Monday morning?


----------



## paddyc (Oct 15, 2022)

Happy for you to decide on what to do with the £200 Dave but more than happy to give my £6 share to H4H


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Is anyone playing at Stoneham who will be driving past Byfleet on the way down on Monday morning?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s 5 mins from me. How can I help?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 15, 2022)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah it’s 5 mins from me. How can I help?
		
Click to expand...

Will PM you


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 16, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Hi guys.

Ever so small tweak. Bacon rolls all being served up from 10am til approx 11am.
Have also got us a £200 reduction. My thoughts were to simply put half in as prizes and the other half for H4H. Unless anyone would particularly like their share back.

Putting it on here so as to obviously guilt trip any who may consider option two. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Why not just stick the refund in the H4H pot…. Happy any which way.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2022)

Sorry to be that guy, but can you confirm if we need to bring a change of clothes or anything for afterwards? Just making sure


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 16, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Sorry to be that guy, but can you confirm if we need to bring a change of clothes or anything for afterwards? Just making sure 

Click to expand...

Hopefully not, I've already packed 🙄


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 16, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Sorry to be that guy, but can you confirm if we need to bring a change of clothes or anything for afterwards? Just making sure 

Click to expand...

From their website:

*On the Golf Course*
Smart and recognised golf attire and proper golf shoes.
*In the Clubhouse*
Smart casual attire and clean spikeless golf shoes may be worn in the changing rooms and in the Clubhouse. Please refrain from wearing flip flops, caps and hats in the Clubhouse.
A reasonable standard of dress is expected at all times throughout the premises.

I'm all packed and the clubs have been cleaned, see you all tomorrow 😎


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 16, 2022)

As per the above. No need. No food afterwards. So will all be good to hand out our prizes in golf gear.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 17, 2022)

Looking like I'll be there bang on 11, can someone save be a bacon roll please? ☺️

See you in a bit.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 17, 2022)

Well, I made it to the train, and its about the only one running to time... Which means I could be horrendously early!


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 17, 2022)

Have a good day gents!


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2022)

Sun coming out now after a rainy night..   excellent


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 17, 2022)

Just arrived, course looks lovely!


----------



## JamesR (Oct 17, 2022)

Our ETA is about 11.45. So will be a bit of a dash onto the course when we get there.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Great day at Stoneham. Two temp greens didn't dampen what is a very enjoyable and great test of golf.

Thanks LiverpoolPhil and Grizzly for their company.

And of course huge thanks to DPapas1982 for organising.

Looking forward to Hayling tomorrow.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks DPapas1982 for organising another memorable forum meet.

I really enjoyed the course, fantastic practice area and such a variety of holes, the par 3’s in particular were stunning I thought!

Thanks to Duncan and Clive for guiding me round and great company.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 18, 2022)

Cheers @DPapas1982 really enjoyed Stoneham. Would love to go back now I know the course, very interesting track.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks for organising this @DPapas1982 , was a great day in lovely autumn sunshine.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks for organising Dave and for sorting the weather too.  Enjoyed the course and good to play alongside Cake and SteveW86 again.


----------



## AddisonRoad (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks again, @DPapas1982 for organising Stoneham - it was a really fun course and an excellent day out (despite almost coming last place, lol). I know it can be a thankless task to organise such an event, so I appreciate it! Hopefully play again soon.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 20, 2022)

Thank you very much to @DPapas1982 for organising. I thoroughly enjoyed Stoneham, put a few pics up on Instagram

Was great to play with @Lilyhawk and Aaron.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 30, 2022)

Dave I’ve sent you a PM could you reply,thx


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 30, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Dave I’ve sent you a PM could you reply,thx
		
Click to expand...

Have you messaged my old profile?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 30, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			Have you messaged my old profile?
		
Click to expand...

Yes
Just messaged


----------

